# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  पुरुषों में ओवरएक्टिव थायराइड के कुछ सामान्*य लक्षण|||

## Apurv Sharma

एक महत्वपूर्ण बात ये है की ,ओवरएक्टिव थायराइड को हाइपरथायराइडिज्*म भी कहते हैं। यह समस्*या पुरुषों की तुलना में महिलाओं को अधिक होती है लेकिन पुरुष भी इससे अछूते नहीं रहते। थायराइड गले में पायी जाने वाली एक ग्रंथि होती है जो मेटाबॉलिज्*म ग्रंथि को प्रभावित करती है। 



हाइपरथाइराइजिड्म यानी जब ओवरएक्टिव थायराइड की समस्*या होती है तब इस स्थिति में शरीर के ऊतकों में ज्यादा मात्रा में थाइराइड हार्मोन फैल जाते हैं। इस स्थिति में थायराइड ग्रंथि कुछ हार्मोन जैसे - हार्मोन जैसे थाइरोक्सीन( टी4) और ट्राईओडोथॉयरोनाइ   (टी3) का निर्माण करती है। इसमें आदमी का शरीर बहुत एनर्जेटिक हो जाता है और सामान्य व्यक्ति की तुलना में ज्यादा उत्साहित अनुभव करता है। दिमागी रूप से व्*यक्ति असंतुलित हो जाता है | और ये है कुछ लक्षण..............

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*ओवरएक्टिव थाइराइड के कुछ लक्षण :-**थकान होना 
*ओवरएक्टिव थायराइड होने पर व्*यक्ति ज्*यादा एनर्जे*टिक अनुभव करता है लेकिन उसे बहुत जल्*दी थकान भी होने लगता है। व्*यक्ति का शरीर सुस्त हो जाता है। व्यक्ति को आलस का अनुभव होता है और लगता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कमजोर होता इम्*यून सिस्*टम :-*हाइपरथायराइडिज्*म में व्*यकित की प्रतिरोधक क्षमता कमजोर हो जाती है। इसके कारण शरीर में कई प्रकार की बीमारियां होने लगती हैं और शरीर सामान्*य और खतरनाक बीमारियों को होने से खुद को बचा नहीं पाता है। तो इससे भी सचेत रहे |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*त्वचा का सूखना :-*ओवरएक्टिव थाइराइड से ग्रस्त व्यक्ति की त्वचा सूखने लगती है। त्वचा में रूखापन आ जाता है। त्वचा के ऊपरी हिस्से के सेल्स की क्षति होने लगती है जिसकी वजह से त्वचा रूखी-रूखी हो जाती है।
*कोल्*ड होना :-*हाइपरथाइराइडिज्*म होने पर आदमी को जुकाम होने लगता है। यह सामान्*य जुकाम से अलग होता है और ठीक नहीं होता है। ऐसी समस्*या किसी भी मौसम में हो सकती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*धड़कन का बढ़ना :-*ओवरएक्टिव थायराइड में व्*यक्ति को सांस लेने में दिक्*कत महसूस होती है। जिसका असर दिल की धड़कन पर पड़ता है। इसकी वजह से दिल बीमारियां होने की संभावना भी बढ़ जाती है। 
*वजन कम होना  :-*ओवरएक्टिव थाइराइड होने पर कब्ज की समस्या शुरू हो जाती है। खाना निगलने में दिक्कत होती है और खाना अच्छे से पच नहीं पाता, व्*यक्ति के शरीर का वजन निरंतर कम होता जाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*अवसाद होना :-*थाइराइड से संबंधित इस समस्*या में पुरुष हमेशा डिप्रेशन और तनाव में रहने लगता है। उसका किसी भी काम में मन नहीं लगता है, दिमाग की सोचने और समझने की क्षमता भी कम हो जाती है, इसके अलावा पुरुष की याद्दाश्त भी कमजोर हो जाती है।

*हाथ-पैर ठंडे रहना :-*ओवरएक्टिव थाइराइड होने पर आदमी के हाथ पैर हमेशा ठंडे रहते है। आदमी का सामान्*य तापमान 98 डिग्री सेल्सियस होता है फिर भी शरीर और हाथ-पैर ठंडे रहते हैं। यह भी ओवरएक्टिव थायराइड का लक्षण है। 

*अनिद्रा की समस्*या :-*इसकी वजह से व्*यक्ति अनिद्रा से भी जूझता है, रात में गरमी अधिक लगती है जिसके कारण भी नींद नहीं आती। यह समस्*या होने पर पुरुष को चक्*कर आने की भी शिकायत होती है।

----------

